# Seiko El-370



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just serviced this, gorgeous blue mint dial, fantastic condition for it's age, with original steel bracelet :wub:


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

*Nice deep blue to that @Roy and I do like the case shape. * :thumbsup:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

I am a sucker for a blue dial so like that a lot.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Seiko? Where's the bezel and what's it's depth rating?


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Faze said:


> Seiko? Where's the bezel and what's it's depth rating?


 Hahah I was thinking along those lines :laugh:

@Roy what size is it? Hard to tell, not sure if it's the shape of it or not...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Damo516 said:


> Hahah I was thinking along those lines :laugh:
> 
> @Roy what size is it? Hard to tell, not sure if it's the shape of it or not...


 Will measure tomorrow, at home now :thumbsup:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I have one of these. They are a nice size, and Seiko do some of the best blue dials in this period

Width with crown 38.0 mm

Width without crown 38.0 mm

Between lugs 18 mm

Lug to lug length 42.5 mm

Thickness 13.1 mm


----------



## Ging (Feb 25, 2017)

Nice blue


----------

